# Twin Pine 12-12-12



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Picked up 3 bags for my fall app....it says on the bag it's for flowers, trees etc but not lawns? Dont see a reason why this wont do the trick do you? Was planning on about 2.5 bags which covers 17k at 5lb/M (recommended 1-5)


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Keep us posted plz...

Last spring I was using a similar tree fertilizer (10-10-10) all I can say is the grass around my trees look the absolute best. Very green and vibrant... I kept thinking I should just use the triple 10 but the bag said for trees and shrubs. Once I got my soil test I was happy to know a balanced fert was recommended so Im going to go with triple 13.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Keep us posted plz...
> 
> Last spring I was using a similar tree fertilizer (10-10-10) all I can say is the grass around my trees look the absolute best. Very green and vibrant... I kept thinking I should just use the triple 10 but the bag said for trees and shrubs. Once I got my soil test I was happy to know a balanced fert was recommended so Im going to go with triple 13.


I definitely will....as long as the consensus is this is safe? Just went through an overseed and everything is coming along great. Dont need a setback!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's just fine for lawns. I've used something similar but 16-16-16. Works great. I'd put all three bags down. It would take 8.3lbs/k to get you to 1.0lb of Nitrogen. At three bags, you'd be just under .70lbs of Nitrogen. You're safe in the fall for 1.0lb of Nitrogen per month.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> It's just fine for lawns. I've used something similar but 16-16-16. Works great. I'd put all three bags down. It would take 8.3lbs/k to get you to 1.0lb of Nitrogen. At three bags, you'd be just under .70lbs of Nitrogen. You're safe in the fall for 1.0lb of Nitrogen per month.


I always have trouble with the math, was I right with about 2.5 to max out the bag ratio? And if so you said you think I'm good to use it all? I dont want to burn the new stuff


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

How long ago did you seed? When did it germinate?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Straight fertilizer is great for new grass. The middle number helps the roots grow. I seeded the first weekend in September and have put .75lb of Nitrogen (1 application) and some iron with nitrogen since. I'd say it's safe. Just make sure to water it in.

If you're worried about it, put a bag and a half down, then wait a couple weeks and put the remaining bag and half down.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Straight fertilizer is great for new grass. The middle number helps the roots grow. I seeded the first weekend in September and have put .75lb of Nitrogen (1 application) and some iron with nitrogen since. I'd say it's safe. Just make sure to water it in.
> 
> If you're worried about it, put a bag and a half down, then wait a couple weeks and put the remaining bag and half down.


Not a bad thought, still have time to split it up. I seeded labor day so just about 6 weeks. Germinated about 4-5 weeks (kbg, fescue/rye respectively)


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I say go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Any balanced fert would be fine on grass. Look at the ingredients. Same mix you find in lawn fert. If a soil test indicates you are low in P and K, then a balanced fert is a great option. I'm not sure I would put down a lot of that without a soil test to see what you already have though.


----------



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Any balanced fert would be fine on grass. Look at the ingredients. Same mix you find in lawn fert. If a soil test indicates you are low in P and K, then a balanced fert is a great option. I'm not sure I would put down a lot of that without a soil test to see what you already have though.


I second this. I just had my first soil sample done and I thought for sure my PH was low. Nope! Turned out my K is really low and P is off the charts.


----------

